# Make a fume hood. Step by step



## saadat68 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi
I want to make fume hood and want to share my process and ask some questions

Thank You 

First need some advise about make a venturi pipe

I have some PVC fittings like these. Can it make a venturi effect? 











I can find fittings like this but they made from polyethylene:


----------



## saadat68 (Jan 1, 2017)

OK
I made a venturi with above PVC pipes ( picture 2 in first post ). It didn't work  
Polyethylene resistance for nitric acid is not high. So I can not use PE connections too


----------



## saadat68 (Jan 3, 2017)

What do you think about use this? 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1Pc-1-2-3-4-inch-Thread-Irrigation-Drip-Device-Flowers-Venturi-Fertilizer-Injector-Kit-Agriculture/32723737091.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.42.mPE17r&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_116_10065_117_10068_114_115_113_10000009_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_10062_10056_503_10055_10037_10054_301_10059_10032_10099_501_10078_10079_426_10103_10073_10102_10096_10052_10053_10107_10050_10106_10051,searchweb201603_1,afswitch_5&btsid=c5068b6e-e4b8-4619-b950-a27cfb5a447c

I think can find it here but it made from PE or PP :?


----------

